# Need Help.. Designing a haunt in my house



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey Peeps,

Well I have run into a pickle here. I got the out doors down and i have a room that is 22 by 18 and the roof is 12 feet high. And I wanted advice on what I can put in there that would make a great haunted house..I have to be frugle since I'm just out of my allounce for halloween. The kids really want this and I have never did a indoor haunt. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok well what do you have to use to decorate it?
or heres stuff you could do something with..
webbing
spiders
bats
ghosties
fake tree (you can find a real branch that has some branchlings on it)
a table with skulls ,candles ( real or fake) 
crows
lights
lamps with color sheer fabric over them
couple old books stacked
rats


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

A dot room or mask room would be fairly cheap, but still really cool.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Lilly and Aelwyn, 

I can use all the help I can get. I have some bats, spiders and lots of fabric and few black lights I just have to put them all together to make something scary.

Brian


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

How many rooms do you have for your haunt? Maybe since you have spiders you could put the spiders on cobwebs and hang string from the ceiling so it feels like cobwebs hitting the people? Since you have black lights you could make a dot room like Aelwyn mentioned.


----------



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Y'all have some great ideas. I only have one room but its a big room and I think I have figured it out. I will post some pictures I hope this weekend.

Brian


----------

